# GNOME installation fails



## maxum (Jul 6, 2012)

I do not have my computer next to me, so I cannot explain in perfect terms.
I have FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE and please, do not ask why, I re-installed it often (at least 10times).
I know that KDE is broken, but GNOME used to work... until just now.
Yes, I also modified the /etc/motd file and the /boot/beastie.4th, just to modify its logo.
But I did not change anything in the code, only the texts.
GNOME failed to install, so I was working on X with a little console stacked on the upper left corner of the screen. BUT, magically, without touching anything, HALD stopped to work.
In /etc/rc.conf, it is properly written "hald_enable="YES"".
WTF is this?

In fact, not to lie to you, I was switching between FreeBSD, which is powerful and OpenSUSEn which is user-friendly. I chose FreeBSD.


----------



## maxum (Jul 6, 2012)

Can the fact that my discs are a couple of months old, but handled properly, affect the fact of it not working?


----------

